# How often do you get your hair cut?



## alittleweirdo (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been getting my hair cut 2-3 times a year. But I'm wondering if I should go more often to keep the layers in my hair. How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## allisong (Apr 20, 2004)

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* I've been getting my hair cut 2-3 times a year. But I'm wondering if I should go more often to keep the layers in my hair. How often do you get your hair cut? I usually get mine cut every 4 months just to keep the split ends at bay


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 20, 2004)

Same here - I get mine cut every 4-6 months.


----------



## Tinydancer (Apr 20, 2004)

*I get my hair cut often, maybe every 3-4 weeks, sometimes just bangs &amp; ends. I get my hair colored *about* every 3-4 weeks and highlighted every 6 weeks or so. Keep in mind that I work in a Salon/Spa so, its right there and I don't pay for any of my services, if I had to pay I'm sure it wouldn't be that often at all!* Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* I've been getting my hair cut 2-3 times a year. But I'm wondering if I should go more often to keep the layers in my hair. How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## Miss_Honeywell (Apr 20, 2004)

I try and get it trimmed every 3-4 months. I should probably do it more but I just don't have the $$$ to spend!


----------



## Shoediva (Apr 21, 2004)

I get mine cut every other month, especially in the summer time when I go the pool or beach often and it dries out my ends.

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* I've been getting my hair cut 2-3 times a year. But I'm wondering if I should go more often to keep the layers in my hair. How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

I get mine cut every 4 months or so as well. BTW do *not* go to Supercuts.

Thanks.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* I get mine cut every 4 months or so as well. BTW do *not* go to Supercuts.Thanks.






Do *not* got to Fantastic Sam's either. Learned that long time ago, back in high school. LOL
I don't like going to most chain hair salons, unless they're really reputable. I prefer locally-owned ones that I hear good reviews about from friends, etc. There are some really nice ones back where my parents live in FL. *Really* nice.


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the support, Kages_cup! It's true! Please listen ladies and gents... no Fantastic Sams and no SuperCuts... I think they put words like "fantastic" and "super" in front of their names so that you will feel better about going to get your hair hacked by a lady who failed beauty school. The best thing I"ve ever purchased there was not a haircut!




&lt;----- *This is 'Fantastic Sam'*


----------



## Laura (May 20, 2004)

Hairdressers recommend getting your hair cut every 4-6 weeks but will i tell ye a secret.. I havent got mine cut in 10months!! Its in a TERRIBLE condition at the mo. Its my own fault for not visiting the hairdressers.. I'm going soon though


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (May 25, 2004)

Really? I would think that would be best for people with short hair, though. I'm growing mine out, and if I cut it that often, it would never grow beyond an inch, since it grows an ince every 2 months. I wouldn't mind getting a small trim every so often though. I just can't afford to go to the salon that often - money is tight. I wish my mom lived closer so she could trim it every few weeks for me.





Originally Posted by *laura127* Hairdressers recommend getting your hair cut every 4-6 weeks but will i tell ye a secret.. I havent got mine cut in 10months!! Its in a TERRIBLE condition at the mo. Its my own fault for not visiting the hairdressers.. I'm going soon though


----------



## Laura (May 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* I wish my mom lived closer so she could trim it every few weeks for me.



Is your mom a hairdressers Kage_sCupotea?? Im lucky coz my uncle &amp; both my cousins have their own hair salons so i've a choice of 3 places to get my hair cut at a DISCOUNTED rate!! Well actually, both my cousins salons are about 100 miles from me so i rarely go to them. Usually go to my uncles! Its great coz an occasions such as birthdays, christmas etc.. he does our hair for free!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 28, 2004)

If you don't keep your hair trimed often enough say atleast every 2 months, the splits ends you have will go right up the hair shaft which makes the hair frizzy and tangled and hard to manage. So think about it, if you get your hair trimmed 3-4 times a years you will never be cutting off all of your split ends.


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 29, 2004)

Well, I'm in the process of growing out my hair so it's getting a light trim every three months. But fortunately for me, my hair needs lots of moisturizing products to keep it from getting poofy (wavy hair, growing out layers...oh the agony) and in the process those products keep my hair healthy.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 29, 2004)

yeah wavy and curly hair are naturally frizzy, and when tring to grow it long, it gets big before it gets long, I am tring to do this now, lol, but I trim my 1 8th of an inch every month. And the only smoothing products i use is TIGI After Party and it works great. (btw I have not Don King but Don Queen hair)


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 29, 2004)

You know it, too!



I love John Frieda's brilliant brunette Satin Shine to keep my hair at bay (Chh-Chh-Chia!). Avocado oil is 3rd on the ingredient list and it really does a great job at de-puffing my hair.

I'm at a point now where I can pull all my hair back in a little stumpy ponytail. Just in time for Summer, because I have medium textured, thick hair which is so HOT!!


----------



## Californian (May 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* yeah wavy and curly hair are naturally frizzy, and when tring to grow it long, it gets big before it gets long, I am tring to do this now, lol, but I trim my 1 8th of an inch every month. And the only smoothing products i use is TIGI After Party and it works great. (btw I have not Don King but Don Queen hair)



Last time I made fun of hair, I got called a racist, but here is my fav Don Queen hair pic:


----------



## Californian (May 29, 2004)

LOL! You guys r funny!



 &lt;--- It's the M.u.T. ChiaRIFFIC Mascot!


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 29, 2004)

*O-TAY!* I could do a really mean Eddie Murphy impression here...


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2004)

OMG YOU RACIST!!!!! I Can see this! hehe

Ok anyhow, _I cut my own hair in my garage_, don't you just love us guys and what we do?





Originally Posted by *Californian* 




Last time I made fun of hair, I got called a racist, but here is my fav Don Queen hair pic:


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 29, 2004)

*See, I love the fact that your hair has to be cut in the GARAGE. What the "..."??* *Are you using a Ryobi or Milwaukee to cut your hair??? *

*Neighbors on the other side of the block are muttering over their morning coffee: "Isn't it early for Tony to be cutting his hair?". LOL!*

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG YOU RACIST!!!!! I Can see this! hehe

Ok anyhow, _I cut my own hair in my garage_, don't you just love us guys and what we do?


----------



## Laura (May 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* *See, I love the fact that your hair has to be cut in the GARAGE. What the "..."??* *Are you using a Ryobi or Milwaukee to cut your hair??? * *Neighbors on the other side of the block are muttering over their morning coffee: "Isn't it early for Tony to be cutting his hair?". LOL!* LMAO!!!


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2004)

*Hahahahaha LOVE IT! Hey...I am overly impressed with your knowledge of COOL brands of tools! Might need to start up a product review center for TOOLS now. * 



Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* 

*See, I love the fact that your hair has to be cut in the GARAGE. What the "..."??* *Are you using a Ryobi or Milwaukee to cut your hair??? * *Neighbors on the other side of the block are muttering over their morning coffee: "Isn't it early for Tony to be cutting his hair?". LOL!*


----------



## Californian (May 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG YOU RACIST!!!!! I Can see this! hehe
Ok anyhow, _I cut my own hair in my garage_, don't you just love us guys and what we do?

I definately love males, yep. Guess who happens to also be male?




Chance the cat! LOL


----------



## Californian (May 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* LMAO!!! I think he's a Coors man. Coors helps him cut the hair.


----------

